# Free Fly Rod



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

I showed interest in fly fishing to a good friend of mine a few years ago. After a few conversations he gave me a fly rod he had laying around so I could start learning how to cast. Since then I've upgraded to rods that better fit me and do not use the rod. If you're a beginner and are in need of an 8wt rod to practice and take fishing send me a PM and I'll ship it to you for free.

I would like the rod to go to someone who needs their first fly rod please.


Rod Specs.
- Orvis Silver Label
- 2 Piece
- 9'
- Mid Flex 8.5


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

That is awful nice of you Brian! Good on ya'!


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Super nice offer Brian!


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

You get some green for that. I would take you up on it but I just got outfitted with my first setup at Ifly last week...


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

I would love to have it


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

houfinchaser said:


> You get some green for that. I would take you up on it but I just got outfitted with my first setup at Ifly last week...


Ditto that. My first FlyRod was a gift more than 25 years ago. I now have 7 of 'em. Good on ya mate!!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

The rod should have a new home by the end of the week.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Is that rod suitable for redfish? If so I would love to get started in it


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

diveback said:


> Is that rod suitable for redfish? If so I would love to get started in it


Yes, I've caught my first redfish, trout, and bonefish on the rod. The rod will ship out to jbenge tomorrow. Enjoy


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

If any of you guys are in Houston this weekend, the Texas Flyfishers are having our annual auction. There is always a few used rods that go cheap (like $25.00) and lots of other equipment. No fly fishing "newby" should miss this event. Live auction items are way cool from art to expensive rod reel combos, to guided trips to well you name it. Silent auction Items extremely reasonable and cover the entire fishing gambet. Contact Animal Cris here or other TFF'ers (all over this site) or just show up at the Bethany Church, 3223 Westheimer Saturday 10 AM. You wont be sorry. Check out our site texasflyfishers.org. for more info.


----------

